# Why do loads of girls in Hull have dyed red hair?



## Mooncat (Jan 25, 2011)

Well?  Must have seen at least 20 in the 2 days I've been here


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 25, 2011)

*buys bus ticket to Hull*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 25, 2011)

*remembers what Hull accent sounds like and cancels ticket*


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2011)

the road to hull is paved with red directions?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> the road to hull is paved with red directions?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 25, 2011)

^ Likes.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm here all week.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2011)

Perhaps its twinned with Bucharest?


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 25, 2011)

Its not really a Soviet red - its more this colour : 






I'll ask someone tomorrow.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 25, 2011)

Could it be a goth hangover? Goth was big in hull.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 25, 2011)

I wunder if there'll ner.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> the road to hull is paved with red directions?



http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2011)

They live in hull  they are very near to hitting rock bottom so are going ginger to make things that little bit worse so it can finally get better.

dave


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Hull: even worse than Barns...no, Doncast...no, Wakefi...err, I give up.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 25, 2011)

In Hull dying your hair is probably going to be just about the most exciting thing you can do.


----------



## mozzy (Jan 25, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Could it be a goth hangover? Goth was big in hull.



This^^  Goth is _still_ big opp 'ere, like!

Where abouts are you staying Mooncat? Are you 'aving fun, like? The pubs are not too bad - well, some are blinkin' minging but there are some goodun's in the right places!


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 25, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Could it be a goth hangover? Goth was big in hull.


That was our first hypothesis but this seems to have cut through barriers of class, age and taste.   From school girls to pensioners - all have succumbed to the crimson dyed.


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in the Royal.  Payday is tomorrow so I'll be hitting town hard.   Fell out of the pub last night to see two girls snogging.  Hull is aawwwwwright.  Giggidy Giggidy


----------



## mozzy (Jan 25, 2011)

Mooncat said:


> I'm in the Royal.  Payday is tomorrow so I'll be hitting town hard.   Fell out of the pub last night to _see two girls snogging_.  Hull is aawwwwwright.  Giggidy Giggidy


 
That is a normal sight oop 'ere - it's cause most of the men 'ere are so blinkin' rank and the lasses don't give a shit what folk think! Have fun!!


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent.  I'm gonna stock up on miniature bottles of spirits so if I bring anyone back to the hotel I can say 'help yourself to the mini-bar - I can afford it'


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 25, 2011)

its to hide the lurid scabs on their scalp i reckon .


----------



## dessiato (Jan 25, 2011)

If you think 'ull is bad go over to Grimsby or Cleethorpes.

When I lived there I saw a couple fucking in the taxi queue, a girl pissing in a shop doorway while chatting to the guy having a piss in the same doorway. and on one occasion there was a bloke fucking a girl in a bus queue while she was talking to someone in the queue. 







(actually the last one was me, not the most exciting time for the girl I guess)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> In Hull dying your hair is probably going to be just about the most exciting thing you can do.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jan 25, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I, a girl pissing in a shop doorway while chatting to the guy having a piss in the same doorway


 
I'm not advocating pissing in doorways- it's a filthy habit, but would you have thought it noteworthy if you'd seen two blokes pissing in a doorway?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 25, 2011)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> I'm not advocating pissing in doorways- it's a filthy habit, but would you have thought it noteworthy if you'd seen two blokes pissing in a doorway?


 
In Grimsby anyone doing something to make the doorway cleaner and smell less fishy is worth noting.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2011)

i had a girlfriend from grimsby - a workmate also from the area told me he knew she was posh, as she had both her ears and no face tattoos.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2011)

I know a woman from Hull who is a natural redhead.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 26, 2011)

Mooncat said:


> That was our first hypothesis but this seems to have cut through barriers of class, age and taste.   From school girls to pensioners - all have succumbed to the crimson dyed.


 
you do know the goth scene was an 80s thing don't you? (I'm guessing you must do)

There are quite a lot of goth grandparens.

Google Whitby goth weekend.

Silly twats.


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> i had a girlfriend from grimsby - a workmate also from the area told me he knew she was posh, as she had both her ears and no face tattoos.


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 26, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> you do know the goth scene was an 80s thing don't you? (I'm guessing you must do)
> 
> There are quite a lot of goth grandparens.
> 
> ...


 
The reason I don't think its a goth thing is that the hair on all these women is exactly the same shade of darkish red and they're wearing ordinary clothes and make-up


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 26, 2011)

It's a Ziggy Stardust thing - Mick Ronson (RIP), who played guitar in David Bowie's band when Bowie was in his Ziggy Stardust phase, was from Hull and since Ziggy had red hair, it's their way of playing homage to a great rock guitarist.

Dunno really


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mooncat said:


> Well?  Must have seen at least 20 in the 2 days I've been here



For the same reason they all have those stupid little tattoos on their hands.......their all Cheryl Cole wannabes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe this is the Hull equivalent of trending on twitter?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2011)

They are vampires, and they are going to take over.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2011)

dessiato said:


> If you think 'ull is bad go over to Grimsby or Cleethorpes.
> 
> When I lived there I saw a couple fucking in the taxi queue, a girl pissing in a shop doorway while chatting to the guy having a piss in the same doorway. and on one occasion there was a bloke fucking a girl in a bus queue while she was talking to someone in the queue.
> 
> ...



Lived in Grimsby 13-36 (with a year in that London). One of those places where all the people that read know each other. And now of course I'm in Immingham - Grimsby without the high culture or the classiness. Twelve thousand people and only five faces. Fucking hell.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 26, 2011)

It could be a Hull Kingston Rovers thing. Though I rather doubt it.


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 26, 2011)

Meltingpot said:


> It's a Ziggy Stardust thing - Mick Ronson (RIP), who played guitar in David Bowie's band when Bowie was in his Ziggy Stardust phase, was from Hull and since Ziggy had red hair, it's their way of playing homage to a great rock guitarist.
> 
> Dunno really



Bwahaha! If I weren't about to post something about Ronno, I'd totally think you were serious! 

I was gonna say maybe the only perople I've heard come out of Hull has been Ronno and Trevor Bolder. Neither men were redheads of any sort.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 26, 2011)

It could well be that it's winter which boring and depressing so red is a nice bright colour and brightens the place up a bit??


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Lived in Grimsby 13-36 (with a year in that London). One of those places where all the people that read know each other. And now of course I'm in Immingham - Grimsby without the high culture or the classiness. Twelve thousand people and only five faces. Fucking hell.


 
My father helped destroy Immingham. He commissioned the refineries and the multi-storey flats. Before that, from the photo's he took, it wasn't so bad a place.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I wunder if there'll ner.


 
A cerently erp ser.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> It could well be that it's winter which boring and depressing so red is a nice bright colour and brightens the place up a bit??


 
Could be, could be, but I'm more inclined to the 'Our Chezza' theory:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

dessiato said:


> My father helped destroy Immingham. He commissioned the refineries and the multi-storey flats. Before that, from the photo's he took, it wasn't so bad a place.


 
Aye, I remember you saying he had something to do with the refineries. Ah well. We'll not be here forever.


----------



## redsnapper (Feb 1, 2011)

They're all Rihanna fans, simples.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2011)

Hull have no fury like a woad scourned?

/ouch


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 3, 2011)

redsnapper said:


> They're all Rihanna fans, simples.


 
That's my thinking...


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 4, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> In Hull dying your hair is probably going to be just about the most exciting thing you can do.



Boring cock-er-ney reply (no doubt) the world goes father than the Watford gap you know!


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 4, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> It could be a Hull Kingston Rovers thing. Though I rather doubt it.



I was surprised at how vicious the HKR v HFC thing was until I went up there to work at a plant in Hull.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls with red hair are hot 

TBF I've never been to hull.


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 4, 2011)

G_S said:


> Girls with red hair are hot
> 
> TBF I've never been to hull.


 
Its good, they have their own telecom people and karaoke that seems to attract every drunk in the city at 17.00...I liked it, apart from their shitty "soccer" knowledge.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2011)

I see loads of women with red hair in every town I visit. I just think red hair suits most people and it says that the wearer is a fun person, even if they are not. I love red hair and I reckon lots of women do. That's why you see so much of it.


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2011)

you lot can just fucking watch what you're saying about my home town  

girls everywhere have red hair, it's not a 'ull thing at all - that said I had red hair when I lived there, but I've had red hair since moving away too 

and everyone that said something horrid is now on my list  grrrr


----------



## Tankus (Feb 7, 2011)

Its so when they are out on the game at night ...the punters can see them more easily !

Isn't the council cutting back on street light's to save energy ...global warming an' all that


----------

